# Anregungen für Eintrittskarte gesucht



## schutzgeist (28. November 2005)

Hallo,

sitze hier grad über einer Eintrittskarte und mir will absolut nichts einfallen...
Hab die Dinge, die drauf sollten nun einfach mal irgendwie drauf gepackt...
Trotzdem, dass ich das Zeug schon seit ner Stunde hin und her schiebe, verkleiner/vergrößere, etc komm ich auf keinen grünen Zweig...
Das Ding sieht einfach langweilig aus...
Bin mittlerweile vom Quer- ins Hochformat, was aber auch nicht viel gebracht hat.
Dazu kommt, dass der Flyer dieses Format haben soll (97mm*68mm) und die Sachen, die bereits drauf sind (Logo/Texte) auch drauf bleiben sollen...

Hat irgendjemand nen kleinen Denkanstoß für mich?
Ich seh momentan nur noch blau und weiß


----------



## _chefrocka (29. November 2005)

Hm.
Ja, sieht ein bisschen bieder aus. 
Versuche doch mal, den Hintergrund irgendwie dynamischer zu gestalten, also nicht nur einfach eine blaue Fläche dahinsetzen, sondern evtl blau-weiße Formen / Muster zu entwickeln. Also ganz unabhängig vom textlichen Inhalt jetzt. Dann hättest du zumindest mehr Spannung auf deinem Flyer. Darfst du auch versch. Blautöne benutzen, oder musst du dich strikt an die Vereinsfarben halten?
-
Und dann kannst du ja auch mal schauen, ob du andere, spannendere Schriftarten nehmen kannst, die machen auch viel aus.
-
*Tipp*: scribble / zeichne erst einmal auf einem Blatt Papier, was dir so einfällt.
Das geht meistens schneller und spontaner als am Computer. Hast du dann so zehn Entwürfe (oder mehr), dann such dir die besten raus und schau, was du damit evtl noch machen kannst.
-
PS: ich würde das Wort 'Vorspiel' im Zusammenhang mit einem Frauenfußballspiel auch vermeiden.


----------

